# Living in the camper



## DCW

My wife and I have the house for sale and plan to buy a trailer to live in. Anybody here ever done this. Pros and cons to this. Not planning to travel in it much. We have a house on our place in Kimble county and will mostly us the rv when we are home down here in Brazoria county.


----------



## svracer

*rv living*

I had to move home when my parent got sick, years back. My dad rented me his King of the Road fifth wheel RV. It was a shock when I first got dressed, and my arms hit theceiling, and the walls. I was single though, and in a couple weeks got used to the smaller spaces. Must be like living on a sail boat, I would imagine. Once I got used to it, I really liked it. Everything is just an arms reach away. Real cozy. Hope you enjoy it like I did.


----------



## Fishtexx

My parents have done it for the last 10 years and they love it. 3 years ago my Mom wanted to buy another house and make her a nest...They bought one, stayed 1 1/2 years and sold it. Their back on the road in their fifth wheel and loving it! That is our plan when the kids launch...


----------



## iridered2003

the wife and i have talked about this, but with 4 cats, that aint gonna happen right now.


----------



## Arlon

Cats, when properly dressed make pretty good bait...


I've read stories about folks that full time in a Casita. I guess one can adapt to almost anything with a little effort.


----------



## RB II

Man, not sure I could move the wife full time into a travel trailer. She is wanting a bigger house and we have an empty nest. Wants a dining room table to seat 12 and a bedroom and full bath for each kid so we can have ALL the kids (and spouses) home at once. A trailer sounds great to me, just not sure I could sell it at my house.


----------



## Mrschasintail

DCW, I could do it in a heart beat! Get a nice one!


----------



## DCW

HydraSports said:


> Man, not sure I could move the wife full time into a travel trailer. She is wanting a bigger house and we have an empty nest. Wants a dining room table to seat 12 and a bedroom and full bath for each kid so we can have ALL the kids (and spouses) home at once. A trailer sounds great to me, just not sure I could sell it at my house.


Lucky me! It was her idea! Our house is 1600 sq.ft. and to big for her. Our house in Kimble county is only 500 sq. ft. one bedroom.


----------



## flatsmaster14

Been building a house for the last couple months, painter called yesterday morning and told me someone broke in! Stole every ****in wire in the house:/ about 6500$ worth of work! So I'm staying In my little camper till the house is done with alot of guns!!! Wish me luck


----------



## Don Smith

We spend at least 8 months out of the year in our motor home. Usually 3 months in Colorado and then the winter in Palacios. Deer season at home in NE TX. We're retired, so we come and go as we please. Usually wherever the best fishing is.


----------



## DCW

Floatin Doc said:


> We spend at least 8 months out of the year in our motor home. Usually 3 months in Colorado and then the winter in Palacios. Deer season at home in NE TX. We're retired, so we come and go as we please. Usually wherever the best fishing is.


About 6-7 months of the year we will be in thr rv. How big is your rv? Does it have slide outs? 5th wheel?


----------



## Scout177

Small Bites and I finally sold our house in Jamaica Beach about a month ago and are now full timing in a 39' 5th wheel. I worked all over the country previously in a 32' motorhome with SB staying off and on so it wasn't a complete change. We will still work some but hopefully not as much as we have in the past (catastrophe insurance adjusters). I'd reccomend the full time lifestyle for anyone.


----------



## Don Smith

DCW said:


> About 6-7 months of the year we will be in thr rv. How big is your rv? Does it have slide outs? 5th wheel?


42 foot motor home. 4 slides.


----------



## seabo

i could, wife no way. man, i dream of the money we could save living in ours. a couple good reclining lawnchairs for the mornings and evenings... oh yea the good life.


----------



## chickenboy

Chickengirl and I will probably be living like that someday. When you think about the average sq ft you use in home it ain't that much. We both love the outdoors and the freedom the rv and travel trailers provide. The folks we have met in the last couple of years in the parks are absolutely wonderful. It is kinda funny now that we live in home in Bayou Vista and almost everyday I deliver my catch of fish to mulitple couples that reside in the trailier park at Louis Bait Camp and Restaurant. They look forward to me everyday. Chickengirl and I show up and share in the feast and we all just sit back and tell stories and laugh together. It doesn't get much better than that. I haven't listened to the news in 60 days and I haven't been happier.


----------



## bayouboy350

My wife and I lived in our 35ft 5th wheel for a year with three kids while we were figuring out or house situation. the kids are 7,4, and 2 years old. Of coarse the kids loved it and we didn't mind it ourselves. I took my showers outside everday. Its surprising to see that you don't need all **** that you think you need. Clothes storage was the biggest issue we had. And the heater quit during a cold snap, but i took it, pulled it apart and blew it out with air and it started working again.


----------



## gds

My wife and I lived in our 32' Jayco travel trailer for two years while on a job and loved it, we have been back about a year and are thinking about selling our home and living in it full time.


----------



## ujoint

The most I have stayed in one was a month, it was great. I spent about 6 hours a day in it, the rest of the time I was fishing or running around in the woods. 

If you are looking I have a 2009 Fuzion Touring edition 40, toy hauler its yours for payoff about 45,000 409-370-6689


----------



## Wedge

*16 months*

I spent 16 moinths in mine in New Mexico while I was working out there. It was really ok for me. 30 feet with a super slide and I was content. My water did freeze a time or two when it got down in the below 0 range. That sucked, but outside of that it was not bad at all. I have mentioned this to my wife and she says no. We will see. Youngest child graduates from high school this next year.


----------



## baytownboy

Back in the 70's while camping at Cassell-Boykin Park on Sam Rayburn a couple in a big school bus came in. They drove around ans saw us sitting around in lawn chairs ans asked if anyone would launch their boat for them. I did and he said come over later for ice tea. He had made that ol school but into beautiful motor home. He was 53 and just retired from a PD in Kansas and their goal was to go to every big lake in the USA. They would stay at one place for about a month and rent a mailbox near them and their daughter would send them their mail and checks. Toledo Bend was next on their list.


----------



## 2slick

Over 5 years in our 33' fifth wheel. Works good for the wife and I, and the old dog. He sleeps most of the time behind my recliner, so he doesn't take up a lot of room.


----------



## iridered2003

slick, what kind of rig you got?


----------



## pipeliner345

i have been full timing since 1997. work related unfourtunately. my work carries me all over the US. man.....i have been so many places. east coast, west coast, gulf coast northern border and all in between. one thing i have learned over the years of living in an RV is it dont matter HOW! much you pay for a unit.....there will be problems.
Thank god for mobile techs. Living in an RV full time is not for everyone. you have to do it to see where you fall. it has pros and cons. cons for me?............no shop!......i hate that. im 52 and have never owned a house. i envy some of ya'lls shops and barns......man caves if you will. if you are going to reside at one location, you could have that shop. one good thing is if your in hurricane country, you can take the house with you when you bail. no county tax's and permits and all that **** if you reside in a park. always do inspections on the roof! you never know when you might have an issue up there. i rarely ever do, but sometimes little things happen up there that can cause major problems if you develope a leak and dont catch it. all in all, its a pretty easy and cheap way to live, especially if you can have the RV paid off.


----------



## cva34

*Rv life*

The first few years we were retired we lived in 29' mobil scout with big slide 3 y.Cal,N mex,Az,Cent TX.Loved it Plenty room for Me,Mrs,Pug.We kept Home and kept up with it..There,s no doubt we could live out our lives in that lifestyle..BUT what we missed most was Our Garden(big one) and a place to tinker in garage.. cva34


----------



## mas360

I had a popup for several years before moving up to a travel trailer for recreational camping. 
Do you find the rubber roof on most TT and 5th wheel to be the weakest point and problem prone? 

If I am to full time in an RV, I'd go with an all aluminum Airstream.


----------



## FLAT FISHY

Did it for a year 36' three slides.worked for me and will more than likey be an option in my future


----------



## Nauti-Tease

Wife and I did it on weekends for 4 years while building house in Sargent. We cuddled a lot in the winter and spent the rest of the time working on the house or fishing. We had a great time, but we had a home to go to when the close quarters got to close.

Good luck and just have fun with each other!

NT


----------

